# mentor inneed



## Rin (May 21, 2013)

I was born to enjoy the world with the tallents that come with me. Those sharpen my eye, ear, and nose, most importantly , my mind. I wanna be come a freemason, i need 2 mentors to lead me the way.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time (May 21, 2013)

Rin said:


> I was born to enjoy the world with the tallents that come with me. Those sharpen my eye, ear, and nose, most importantly , my mind. I wanna be come a freemason, i need 2 mentors to lead me the way.
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



I believe you can find them at lodge near you. The men on this forum seem to be from all over the world and can point you in the direction of the grand lodge in your state or country. They will answer most of the questions you have but unless, and its unlikely, there are men from your neighborhood on here you probably wont find a mentors on the internet.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Rin (May 21, 2013)

thank u so much

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (May 21, 2013)

Checking where Fujian China is ...  It's in the PRC.  There are no lodges there.  To become a Freemason you would have to leave the country.  Returning as a Freemason would put you in danger because of the type of government there.


----------



## dbindel (May 23, 2013)

The Grand Lodge of China is confined to Taiwan, and there are numerous English, Irish and Scottish Constitution lodges in Hong Kong and Macau. No lodges are operating "above the table" in mainland China, however. (I've been to these places and know many lodges there.)

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Rin (May 23, 2013)

could you be kind to introduce me to one of the lodges in taiwan or hongkong?


----------

